# Water pipe seals



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, I have mailed Linda but not sure if she is about..

I need the rubber grey seals that sit in the end of our plastic water pipes.. the pipe to my WC flush is (has been) leaking..
very wet floor 

any thoughts?
John


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi John

I am here.....furiously unloading and stock-taking after Peterborough.

I'm ordering tonight with a view to shipping this Friday ETA next Tues - will give you a shout later.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry your furious 



problem is.. i really need one asap  as I have to keep turning water off all the time.. surely this kind of thing is a stock part somewhere...

i would hunt through b and q but being american, and not just a 'flat' seal, I doubt I will get close...


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> i would hunt through b and q but being american, and not just a 'flat' seal, I doubt I will get close...


try using PTFE tape. I'd be VERY surprised if it didn't work, especially short term whilst you find the right item


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry John, nothing in stock....try giving Duncan a shout, perhaps he will have something???

Let me know if you need me to order.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

i did

then sillycone


its hard to explain... its not the threads that are leaking.. I think water is coming out of the join between the plastic top hat end of pipe, and the screwing cap.. the seal has a raised section that sort of stops this...


doesnt help that i am on mains pressure, as I have to fit my new Sureflo asap...

never rains


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

It also won't help if you're on mains water without a pressure regulator :wink:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

John have you tried these guys they have a big stock of RV parts:
ABP accessories


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

yep just got the ABP site open 

thanks

, Linda,, noted....


----------

